# Vista DVD-RAM Driver?



## toshiba_vista (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a "Vista Capable" Satellite A105-S4284 and wanted to install Vista RC2. The install listed several drivers first needing updating. DVD-RAM Driver software/BD Driver Software and IntelPROSet/Wireless seem to be the most pressing. Where can I find Vista updates for these? Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the toshiba download page


----------



## toshiba_vista (Oct 11, 2006)

I didn't find any Vista updates for the A105 Satellite. The Tecra and others had updates for RC1. I talked with a Toshiba "tech" and she said the company will not support Vista until it is shipped. But I've read a half-dozen articles of RC1 and RC2 installed on Toshiba Satellites. Can you shed any more light on this. I'm itching to try Vista. Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

all you can do is search for ones that work,most companies main aim is to have them out by release date,this is a normal state of affairs while it is in the beta stages
http://www.google.com/search?client...ad+for+vista&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## toshiba_vista (Oct 11, 2006)

I downloaded the new intel wireless driver to fix the only (i thought) hardware incompatibility with RC2. But on the last reboot (the black and white screen with the vista logo) the screen went black and never recovered. A Google search seems to indicate it is a video driver problem, something intel says they will fix in the next non-public release. Guess I'll have to wait a few more months for the official release.


----------



## toshiba_vista (Oct 11, 2006)

Success! I'm using Vista RC2 on my Toshiba Satellite A105-4284.

The key is to use clean install, not upgrade. It is a known problem with Toshiba laptops.

Also, when you hit the black screen at the end of the installation, don't quickly stick in the rescue disc and reinstall XP. Be patient and watch the drive activity light. Wait until the light stops. Then press and hold the power button until you reboot. Again, be patient.

When you reboot, the black screen will reappear for 30-40 seconds (although it feels like an eternity). You'll then get the usual system setup screens. I was able to get the glassy aero desktop, but I have 1+MB of RAM.

Initial impressions: RC2 picked up all my graphics and network settings fine. Also, compared to XP, Vista is quite responsive and more refined. The cluttered Outlook has been replaced with a better-organized Windows Mail.

Potential problems: IE7 seems to have a wordwrap problem with this forum's message entry: each time I reached the middle of the entry box, the letters would overwrite previous typing. (I'm typing this from my Mac mini.) I tried this in Mail and the problem doesn't exist. Would Firefox fix this?

Next step: see if I can us Office 2003 with RC2.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the problem with the upgrade is supposed to have been fixed,i had to clean install as well with the 64x


----------



## toshiba_vista (Oct 11, 2006)

Can someone recommend which Toshiba driver needs to
be upgraded for text entry within text entry
to work with Vista RC2?

Currently, whenever I enter text (could be the location box of
IE or Firefox, an application's text
entry box
) the cursor jumps around.

Any clues how to fix this? A big thanks for any
solution -- it is the only nagging problem with
RC2.


----------



## toshiba_vista (Oct 11, 2006)

I've had to switch back to XP. Vista is wonderful and much more stable than XP, but RC2 fails in one critical area for me: text entry. I cannot enter text without the cursor jumping everywhere and my writing becoming scrambled. This happens online and off, in Outlook and Word. As a writer, this is a deal-breaking bug.

Anyone have any idea what might be the cause or where I could begin to look for an answer? I hate going back to XP, but the current text-entry problem makes Vista RC2 worthless -- at least for me.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you can access ms connect web site check the bug reports andd see if there is a fix or workaround
file a bug report


----------



## toshiba_vista (Oct 11, 2006)

I've filed a bug report. I'll check the MS connect site.


----------



## toshiba_vista (Oct 11, 2006)

Where do I search the Vista bug reports on MS Connect?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

click on feedback on the left,and on the page that opens up at the bottom click on more


----------



## toshiba_vista (Oct 11, 2006)

this is a test of a new install of RC2 on a Toshiba Satellite laptop. I used an external monitor to bypass the blackscreen bug, but the text-entry bug seems to still bite. I'm using the IE7 that comes with RC2.


----------



## toshiba_vista (Oct 11, 2006)

I found the answer to the text entry bug: update the alps touchpad driver. The Vista RC2 driver is extremely sensitive, causing the least brush against the touchpad to result in text entry jumping around.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

You should also be able to change the sensitivity of the touch pad as well, if the issue returns....I too am enjoying Vista on my Toshiba M200....works flawlessly since RC1.


----------

